

Show HN: HTML5 Appcache Facts - markchristian
http://appcachefacts.info/

======
markchristian
The HTML5 application cache is pretty awesome, but there are some surprises.
@ded and I decided to compile some of them and deliver them in simple bullet
points.

Bonus: this site is also GitHub repo. Pull requests welcome.
<https://github.com/shinyplasticbag/appcachefacts>

